# Mobile networks in Spain



## andywilliams99 (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone out there have any experience / advice when it comes to the legal side of mobile phones in Spain?

Having been with Vodafone, Yoigo, and Orange over the years one thing is for sure - their customer service sucks! Never mind that hey are incredibly expensive I just wish they would get a bill right or at least sort out problems when they are notified. 

The problem though as I see it is that there seems to be little we can do. If you don't pay the bill you get a summons immediately, if you send a legal letter (burofax) you get a standard reply and no action. 

I am tearing my hair out - any opinions or advice?


----------

